# Kann man Windows XP Ordner per Passwort verschlüsseln?



## Helljunk (7. Oktober 2004)

Hi

Ich wollt mal nachragen ob ich einen Ordner unter Windows XP per Passwort verschlüsseln kann? Ich hab mal in der Hilfe von Windows rumgesucht, doch da wird nur beschrieben wie ich das per Benutzerkonto hinkriege, ich möchte aber nur einen Ordner verschlüsseln und bei einem gemeinsamen Konto bleiben und nicht extra mehrere Konten einrichten müssen.

Bye Hell


----------



## xCondoRx (7. Oktober 2004)

Passwortschutz ist bei XP soweit ich weiss nicht gegeben.. Ist aber auch unnötig, da man das viel besser über Berechtigungen lösen kann..


----------



## duckdonald (7. Oktober 2004)

Unter XP Proffessional kann man unter
Ordner-Eigenschaften -> "Erweitert" 
einen Haken vor 
"Inhalt verschlüsseln,um Daten zu schützen"
machen.


----------



## xCondoRx (7. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen .. Ich dachte du sprichst von Freigabe mit Passwort.. Verschlüsseln kann man das nicht mit Passwort.. Dateien verschlüsseln kannst du so wie duckdonald schon gesagt hat.. Wenn du allerdings nur ein Konto benutzt, kann auch jeder die Datei/den Ordner ansehen.. Stichwort google, efs..


----------



## Norbert Eder (7. Oktober 2004)

Solltest aber aufpassen:

Verschlüsselst Du jetzt ein Verzeichnis auf, sagen wir, Laufwerk D weil das dein Daten-Laufwerk ist und du installierst dein XP neu, kannst den Zugriff darauf vergessen. Verschlüsselt wird mit der ID des Users und ein paar anderen Daten .. also auch unbedingt ein Backup von den Daten machen ...


----------



## xCondoRx (8. Oktober 2004)

Das einfachste wäre einfach 2 (oder mehr) Benutzerkonten anzulegen


----------



## Helljunk (8. Oktober 2004)

Erstmal danke für die Tipps...

Ich hab mir mittlerweile das Programm Folder Acess runtergeladen wodurch man einzelne Ordner ziemlich simpel mit einem Passwort versehen kann. Ist für mich die beste Lösung, finde es nur ziemlich dähmlich das Win XP sowas in der art nicht bietet. Überhaupt fand ich die Ordner-optionen unter Win 98 um einiges besser, da ich zum beispiel auch gern den Hintergrund in einem Ordner anpassen würde, was bei Win 98 ohne probleme ging, naja hab mich jetzt damit abgefunden.

Bye Hell


----------



## xCondoRx (8. Oktober 2004)

Helljunk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> finde es nur ziemlich dähmlich das Win XP sowas in der art nicht bietet.
> Bye Hell


Freigabeberechtigungen bzw. Ordnerberechtigungen sind eben sicherer als Passwortschutz..


----------

